# Fav alcohol bev



## Tabitha (May 5, 2009)

Framboise (Belian Raspberry) Lambic Ale


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I love cognac but nothing beats an ice cold bottle of Rolling Rock or Corona on a hot day.


----------



## heartsong (May 5, 2009)

*x*

  bailey's irish cream with a cup of really GOOD coffee!   

in the winter-"tennesee anti-freeze"hot apple cider with a cinnamon stick and a shot of jack daniel's!


----------



## Dixie (May 5, 2009)

I don't drink. I'm a saint  lol  (I live in wine country)


----------



## LJA (May 5, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> I don't drink. I'm a saint  lol  (I live in wine country)



LOL!!  This cracked me up.  Hee.  Umm...I'm lame.  I like margaritas and chick drinks.  Or a crazy cold Killian's.


----------



## Jody (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Framboise (Belian Raspberry) Lambic Ale



This stuff is sooooooo good.  It is very exensive in Canada.  $6.00 per bottle in the liquor store.  I treat myself in the summer.  Other than that..favorite alcohol....all of it.  LOL


----------



## surf girl (May 5, 2009)

One?  One favourite beverage? Impossible.

On a summer late afternoon, G&T with Bombay Sapphire Gin.  I'll take a Pimm's in a pinch.  Or...mmm... Sangria.  Loves me my sangria.  

After riding my horse - Pilsner Urquell or some other guzzle-able beer.

Playing pétonque on the beach - almost any NZ Sauvignon Blanc.  Maybe Oyster Bay or Craggy Range.

For dinner after I've warmed up with a gin or some white - I drank an effing amazing red wine from Waiheke (NZ). A Pinot Noir... I believe it was Te Motu.  Holy crap.  Buy some.


----------



## SimplyE (May 6, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> One?  One favourite beverage? Impossible.
> 
> On a summer late afternoon, G&T with Bombay Sapphire Gin.  I'll take a Pimm's in a pinch.  Or...mmm... Sangria.  Loves me my sangria.
> 
> ...



Surf Girl-you are my hero...to all of the above!  There are actually some pretty good rose's (pink wine, not sweet) out there for the summer.   We should talk horses!  My second love...and addiction...and money drainer.  What do you have? 

Currently, red wine, G&T, or Patron margaritas.  Has to be Patron!  I could do shots of that stuff!  or just sip it on the rocks.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> I don't drink. I'm a saint  lol  (I live in wine country)



I am a saint too :shock: (I live in beer country) .

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (May 6, 2009)

Ooh now, white, red, sloe gin, port, G&T, real ale, can't stand those alcopops though urgh!!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

I dig the "Chick Drinks" to but I like a nice cold Amber Bock on tap.. yes sir/ma'am!  I'm not a big drinker though so I nurse most of my drinks.. I used to be but learned a valuable lesson once


----------



## Deda (May 6, 2009)

I've got several  ::SHOCK::

On the sailboat it's Whiskey Sours
In a restaurant it's Margaritas
With the girls or my sisters it's Cosmos
If I'm having what DH is having it's White Russians


----------



## wonderland (May 6, 2009)

i love me some cider.  weston's organic still cider.  too bad i can't get it here in the US.


----------



## jbarad (May 6, 2009)

Just a beer please - Yuengling Lager or if I'm feeling real adventurous I might drink a Black & Tan. 

Occasionally hubby and I will get a nice bottle of wine, but for the most part we love our beer.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 6, 2009)

Love Kirin Ichiban with my sushi, most times it's just plain ole Bud Light on the weekends, If I really wanna tie one on, I head for Capt. Morgan's Spiced Rum & Dr. Pepper, or Cherry Vodka Sours.  I'm taking a break from Patron.  We got a little too close one night & I ended up sleeping in the bathtub :shock: with the shower running!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

> I'm taking a break from Patron.  We got a little too close one night & I ended up sleeping in the bathtub :shock: with the shower running!



LOL  

Kitn


----------



## SimplyE (May 6, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> I'm taking a break from Patron.  We got a little too close one night & I ended up sleeping in the bathtub :shock: with the shower running!



SMOOOTTTHHHH sh!t ain't it


----------



## Bigmoose (May 6, 2009)

I brew my own beer but if I am going to buy one I like the Optimator by Spaten brewery in Germany.  Not sure but I think they have been around since 1450 or something like that.

Bruce


----------



## Dixie (May 6, 2009)

I don't think I want to buy any soap from you guys, I'm liable to get drunk just taking a bath!


----------



## heyjude (May 6, 2009)

Not much of a drinker, but I do enjoy fruity drinks and kahlua sombreros once in a blue moon.  (most of my empty calories go to dessert!)    

Jude


----------



## kwahlne (May 6, 2009)

Amaretto Sours... mmmmm


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2009)

Hmmmmm......I don't think I can pick just _one_.......

Red wine is close to the top - especially a really nice merlot or pinot noir;
If I must drink white it needs to be an unwooded chardonnay;
Rose - Mateus (sentimental reasons)....
Beer - has to be my Dad's homebrew;
Spirits - Courvoisier cognac or straight whisky (none of this mixer cr*p)
Cocktail - Margarita (not frozen!)


But I'll try anything at least once! :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (May 6, 2009)

Let's see I like
Brugal with apple juice (Dominican Rum)
Rum with coke
Pina Coladas


----------



## surf girl (May 7, 2009)

wonderland, I forgot about cider.  We've got a couple of good dry ciders up here... pear cider is yummeh.



			
				SimplyE said:
			
		

> Surf Girl-you are my hero...to all of the above!  There are actually some pretty good rose's (pink wine, not sweet) out there for the summer.   We should talk horses!  My second love...and addiction...and money drainer.  What do you have?
> 
> Currently, red wine, G&T, or Patron margaritas.  Has to be Patron!  I could do shots of that stuff!  or just sip it on the rocks.



Patron - how come I have never heard of this? Clearly I must branch out.  Without ending up in the bathtub like angbaby.  

Oooh, I do like a nice rosé. Also goes down well over a game of pétonques.  

Horses - I've got a 26 year old Standardbred (my first horse, such a superstar); a one-eyed Oldenburg doofus; a party-sized off-track TB I've known since he was a foal; and a homebred young ArabXLipizzan mare.  You?


----------

